# OUR FIRST 2012 BONA FIDE KID HAS ARRIVED!!!



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

DT Stone Jed x Cosmic Creations CJ Katie

3/7/2012
12:04 pm

Bona Fide JK John Hayden

We are so excited to have another kid out of this doe! So impressed with her last kidding we GLADLY retained her last buckling (Bona Fide JK Levi Ray) (and he won't ever be going anywhere) - The previous kidding resulted with a buckling that has a fabulous disposition, amazing confirmation, smarts and overall looks to boot!

Of course we don't dare comment on the doe's mammary system and have already dried her off, her disposition can be lacking at best (LOL), and general appearance (or lack there of) will remain undiscussed BUT the last pairing between these two created such amazing results, we couldn't help but repeat the breeding again and are SO THRILLED with the newest Bona Fide buckling! This kid is another one that will be retained for life! (No kids available from this breeding and sorry but the buck is not now nor will ever be available for outside stud service!)

7#3oz, 20.5"


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

lmao sooo cute! very nice! clever way of announcing it!

CONGRATS! he's adorable


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Congratulations on your new little "buckling"! He's just adorable! 
Love your sense of humor :laugh: 
God Bless


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I laughed really hard...This was an awesome way to post this. Congrats on another handsome son. Big brother looks really excited.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, how SWEET! Another precious blessing!  He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

SOOOOOOO adorable!! 
Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He is very photogenic, isn't he?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is so cute!! congrats on your beautiful 'buckling'! :laugh: 

I love how you posted it, very funny!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an adorable little guy!

He and his brother are a very handsome pair :hug: 

CONGRATULATIONS :stars: 


I love the way you made the birth announcement...very creative


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha!! I loved how you announced it! :laugh: He's adorable! CONGRATULATIONS on the new "buckling"! :stars: :stars: :birthday: :dance:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol Thanks yall!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goat kids are adorable, but people kids are awesomer! Congratulations!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------

